# Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften



## aznsteil (2. Juli 2013)

*Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*

Hey Jungs,

durch ein "Luftbläschen" in meiner Wasserkühlung, direkt hinter bzw. im CPU kühler steigen meine CPU Temparaturen natürlich unbefriedigend hoch. Die Frage: Wie lösen?

Pumpe höchste Stufe, drücken des Schlauchs, dennoch bleibt die Blase an Ort und Stelle. Sie verschiebt sich ein bisschen wenn ich mit Ihr spiele, wenn ich allerdings damit aufhöre geht die Blase in die Ausgangsposition zurück.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizoma (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*

ich würde es durch gezieltes kippen des PC´s lösen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*

Wasser ablassen und neu befüllen schon probiert, oder passiert dies immer wieder ?
Mach mal ein Bild vom ganzen Kreislauf, könnte auch suboptimal ausgelegt sein das ganze.


----------



## aznsteil (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*

Ist leider keine Möglichkeit, das Gehäuse roh wiegt 24 kg, dazu die Komponenten zzgl Mora 3 Pro + das ganze Wasser. Schon versucht, ist mir zu schwer und unsicher

ablassen und neu befüllen noch nicht probiert. Allerdings wäre das die aufwändige lösung, welche ich versuche zu umgehen mit dem Thread


----------



## Superwip (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*

Ist dein Kreislauf verstopft?

Spül alles mal ordentlich durch.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*

Ich denke dies ist zustande gekommen, weil das befüllen in Etappen von satten gegangen ist, zwischenzeitlich immer wieder die Pumpe deaktiviert wurde, hast du dies so gemacht ?


----------



## aznsteil (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*

Durchspülen werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich machen bevor ich in zukunft mein aquacomputer double protect ultra red einfülle.

Ja nach meinen erinnerungen habe ich die pumpe aus gemacht, agb befüllt, angemacht, ausgemacht, agb befüllt, usw bis es eben voll war.


----------



## the.hai (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*



aznsteil schrieb:


> Ist leider keine Möglichkeit, das Gehäuse roh wiegt 24 kg, dazu die Komponenten zzgl Mora 3 Pro + das ganze Wasser. Schon versucht, ist mir zu schwer und unsicher


 
was soll passieren? wenn alles vernünftig zusammengebaut ist, kann garnichts passieren.

einfach mal nur die wakü in betrieb nehmen und den PC auf die Seite legen, bzw in alle richtungen schwenken. ansonsten mal bitte eine komplette aufnahme mit verschlauchungsreihenfolge bitte machen.


----------



## Behzad (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*

hast du die Mora am Gehäuse festgeschraubt? Wenn nicht dann hoffe ich dass du die Schläuche großzügig geschnitten hast, sodass du den Radi alleine schon etwas bewegen kannst^. Zum Beispiel aufs Gehäuse stellen^^ 

dadurch hast du einfach mehr Freiraum beim Kippen des Gehäuses. Wenn nicht musst du dir jemanden zur Hilfe holen der den Radi festhält während du  dein Gehäuse kippst. 

mehr Fotos würden da auch nicht schaden..


----------



## Combi (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*

moin,ich habe auch nen ultra big tower,mit nem externen mora.
das die luft sich an einem punkt sammelt und nicht wegbewegt,ist normal.
weil irgendwann ist der luftdruck zu hoch und der wasserdruck zu niedrig,sodass das wasser die luft nicht weiterdrücken kann.

hast du den mora über schnellkupplungen,wie ich,angeschlossen?
wenn ja,den kreislauf ohne mora laufen lassen,pumpe auf max,bei aufsatz-agb nur 50-60% pumpenleistung,da sonst die luft sofort wieder weitergesaugt wird.
dann bleibt dir nix anderes übrig,als den tower nach vorne und hinten zu kippen.
anders bekommst du die luft nie raus.
am besten alle kabel bis auf strom für nt abklemmen,dann kannste leichter den tower kippen,ohne kabel zu beschädigen.
muss ich auch immer beim umbau machen.
ich habe intern nochn 240er und 360er radi im oberen aufbau des towers.ist nicht lustig,da die luft raus zu bekommen.
und der externe mora,wird abgeklemmt.ist eh besser,da du sonst auch noch den mora entlüften musst,wäre ja blödsinn,den dran zu lassen.
wie gesagt,ohne kippen des pc,bekommst du die luft nicht raus.


----------



## the.hai (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*



Combi schrieb:


> ich habe intern nochn 240er und 360er radi im oberen aufbau des towers.ist nicht lustig,da die luft raus zu bekommen.
> und der externe mora,wird abgeklemmt.ist eh besser,da du sonst auch noch den mora entlüften musst,wäre ja blödsinn,den dran zu lassen.
> wie gesagt,ohne kippen des pc,bekommst du die luft nicht raus.


 
nen 240er+360er+mora für nen i5+gtx780? du könntest dir das leben vereinfachen und entweder die kleinen oder sogar schon den großen weglassen^^


----------



## aznsteil (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*

danke leute für die zahlreichen antworten. das habe ich heute morgen getan:

ich steh auf und bin genervt von meiner wasserkühlung, weil sie nicht so funktioniert wie ich es gerne haben will. also geh ich nach dem zähne putzen direkt zum pc, demontiere den mora und kippe ihn. half nix. also alles wasser raus. dann befüllen mit einfachen destilierten wasser. klappt nicht. warum? ich puste testweise in den "eingangs"- schlauch. ziemlich großer widerstand. ich puste in den "ausgangs"-schlauch. das wasser kommt aus dem eingangsschlauch gespritzt, worauf ich nicht gefasst war. also gabs ne riesen sauerei. ich frag mich wieso beim eingang ein so großer widerstand herrschte.

Reihenfolge:

Ausgleichsbehälter
Pumpe
Mainboard Kühlkörper
CPU Kühlkörper
Mora 3
Ausgleichsbehälter (siehe 1)

So lustig wie ich bin habe ich dann einfach den Inlet mit dem Outlet getauscht. Man kann sich das so vorstellen das ich die zwei Schläuche, die aus dem Gehäuse kommen vertauscht habe. Also Mora Schlauch in Pumpe, und andersherum.

Neue Reihenfolge

Ausgleichsbehälter
Pumpe
CPU Kühlkörper
Mainboard Kühlkörper
Mora 3
Ausgleichsbehälter (siehe 1)

Siehe da, es fliest und fliest. So gut hat es noch nie geflossen lol. Auch wenn die aquasuite nun bessere temperaturen anzeigt, sowie coretemp nie über 40 °C geht bei prime 95 in place, mache ich mir etwas sorgen. Denn laut Homepage von Watercool HK rev 3.0 ist der Inlet mittig. Nach meiner Konfiguration strömt das kalte wasser jetzt aber in den unteren (unter dem mittigen) Anschluss rein und verlässt den Kühlkörper über den mittigen Anschluss.



> Alle Kühler der HEATKILLER® CPU Rev3.0 –
> Serie haben einen definierten Ein- und
> Auslass. Der Eingang befindet sich immer
> zentral in der Mitte des Kühlers.



Fragen:

Wie kommt der hohe Druck zustande, gegen den ich anfangs pusten musste?
Wie relevant sind die vorgeschriebenen Inlet- Outletanschlüsse. Mache ich etwas kaputt bei falschem Anschließen?

Ps.: Für mehr Bilder und Beschreibungen, das System um welches es sich handelt ist in meiner Signatur. Einfach auf das Projekt klicken


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*

ist dein cpu-block neu oder gebraucht gekauft? und wie lange ist der schon in einsatz? ich vermute, der ist, bzw war, verstopft. und durch reinpusten und andersrum anschliessen hat sich dier verstopfung gelöst. 

bzgl in und out: die meisten aktuellen kühler haben eine jetplate eingebaut, welche die kühlleistung im vergleich zu einem kühler ohne verbessern soll. wenn du nun in und out vertauscht hast, bringt die nix mehr, bzw verringert  den durchfluss ein wenig. dauerhafter schaden sollte dadurch aber wohl nicht entstehen...


----------



## alex2210 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*

Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich das Problem, dass ich eine Luftblase nicht rausbekommen habe, auch schon mal gehabt  
Aufstellung war so : AGB->Graka->Prozi->Pumpe->Radi->AGB

da bleib die Luft genau zwischen dem Prozi und der Pumpe hängen, hab dann am Radiator das Ding noch weiter befüllt und dann die Pumpe eingeschaltet und dann das Gehäuse gekippt, sodass nachfließendes Wasser sofort in die, Gott vergebe mir , teils trockenlaufende Pumpe gekommen ist, nach ca. 15 Sekunden hat dann die Pumpe so viel Wasser angezoge, dass sie dann auch wieder beim Prozikühler wieder rauskam-> Kreislauf  

D.h bei dir: Schau das du bei den Entlüftungslöchern wenn möglich noch so viel Wasser wie Möglich reinbekommst, dann noch das Gehäuse kippen wenns geht (in die natürliche Fließrichtung wo das Wasser hinsoll  ) und dann hoffen das die Pumpe genug ansaugt, sonst musst du deinen Kreislauf ändern


----------



## the.hai (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*



alex2210 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich das Problem, dass ich eine Luftblase nicht rausbekommen habe, auch schon mal gehabt
> Aufstellung war so : AGB->Graka->Prozi->Pumpe->Radi->AGB
> 
> da bleib die Luft genau zwischen dem Prozi und der Pumpe hängen, hab dann am Radiator das Ding noch weiter befüllt und dann die Pumpe eingeschaltet und dann das Gehäuse gekippt, sodass nachfließendes Wasser sofort in die, Gott vergebe mir , teils trockenlaufende Pumpe gekommen ist, nach ca. 15 Sekunden hat dann die Pumpe so viel Wasser angezoge, dass sie dann auch wieder beim Prozikühler wieder rauskam-> Kreislauf
> ...



so eine reihenfolge ist ja auch komplett falsch, vor den eingang der pumpe gehört immer der agb. sie darf nicht trocken laufen, du hast ihr keinen gefallen getan und ich würde das für zufünftige füllungen unbedingt nachbessern und neu verschlauchen.


----------



## summX (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*

Doch nicht nur, weil sie beim befüllen mal trocken läuft oder? Eher auch, weil sie das warme Wasser pumpen muss, was keine so gute Idee ist. Und dann ist auch das befüllen einfacher.


----------



## eRaTitan (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*

Kurze Zwischenfrage was meint ihr mit AGB? 

Mfg


----------



## N00bler (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*

Das Gehäuse wiegt roh 24KG??? 

Hast du da ne Diebstahlsicherung drinn oder was?


----------



## Rizoma (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage was meint ihr mit AGB?
> 
> Mfg


 

AGB = *A*us*g*leichs*b*ehälter


----------



## eRaTitan (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*

Achso Danke


----------



## the.hai (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*



summX schrieb:


> Doch nicht nur, weil sie beim befüllen mal trocken läuft oder? Eher auch, weil sie das warme Wasser pumpen muss, was keine so gute Idee ist. Und dann ist auch das befüllen einfacher.


 
naja der wassertempunterschied in einer wakü jetzt nich so groß,. als das eien stelle warm udn eine wirklich kalt ist.

aber das trocken laufen und das unmögliche befüllen spricht wohl eindeutig für sich.


weiß nicht wer überhaupt auf die idee kommt, den agb nicht direkt vor die pumpe zu setzen, das macht man einfach so, weil alles andere quatsch wäre^^


ich zieh mir die hosen auch nich mit ner kneifzange an^^


----------



## alex2210 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*



the.hai schrieb:


> so eine reihenfolge ist ja auch komplett falsch, vor den eingang der pumpe gehört immer der agb. sie darf nicht trocken laufen, du hast ihr keinen gefallen getan und ich würde das für zufünftige füllungen unbedingt nachbessern und neu verschlauchen.


 
Ich weiß :S Nur ich bekomm dem detzeitigen Gehäuse die Pumpe nicht unter den AGB ohne die Schläuche total hässlich zu kreuzen, und um positionieren geht nicht da der Platz einfach fehlt  
Wird aber beim neuen Gehäuse anders 
Ich weiß auch das es schlecht is, dass die Pumpe trocken lief, aber ich hab die ja jetzt auch nicht 1h trocken laufen lassen hmmmm….. ich versuchs ja zu vermeiden aber viel Möglichkeit das so zu verschlauchen ohne das ganze total besch***en aussehen zu lassen war (für mich) nicht möglich. Sichtfenster halt….  Ja, wenn's doch nur so einfach wäre -_-


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*



aznsteil schrieb:


> Fragen:
> 
> Wie kommt der hohe Druck zustande, gegen den ich anfangs pusten musste?





Mehrere Möglichkeiten
- Verstopfung, die sich in Gegenrichtung natürlich löst
- unterschiedliche Verteilung von Wasser und Luftblasen im Kreislauf (Wasser aufwärts und durch Kühler zu pusten geht schwerer, als Luft, während es abwärts von alleine fällt)




> Wie relevant sind die vorgeschriebenen Inlet- Outletanschlüsse. Mache ich etwas kaputt bei falschem Anschließen?



 
Kaputt machst du da garantiert nichts, aber es kann sein, dass die CPU Temperatur 5 K höher ausfällt (ich weiß aber nicht mehr, auf was für einer CPU solche Werte gemessen wurden - vermutlich eine stromhungrigere, als deine)


----------



## aznsteil (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*

Erneut vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.
Ich habe mal die Temperaturen im Auge behalten, die CPU Temperatur nähert sich der Wassertemperatur im Idle an nach meiner Beurteilung (CPU kann ja auch nicht kälter als die Wassertemperatur werden). Auch der Durchfluss ist konstant. Differenz = Wasser ungekühlt - Wasser gekühlt. Diese Temperatursensoren befinden sich am Ein- und Ausgang des Mora 3. Scheint doch alles super zu sein, trotz vertauschten Ein-Ausgang vom CPU Kühler, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*



aznsteil schrieb:


> CPU kann ja auch nicht kälter als die Wassertemperatur werden


 Es sei denn du kühlst die CPU-Backplate mit Stickstoff, dann kann das evtl gehen.

P.S. Warum so ein unausgewogenes System ? Was hast du noch vor? Denn die Board-CPU-Graka-NT Konstellation sieht wüst aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*



aznsteil schrieb:


> Erneut vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.
> Ich habe mal die Temperaturen im Auge behalten, die CPU Temperatur nähert sich der Wassertemperatur im Idle an nach meiner Beurteilung (CPU kann ja auch nicht kälter als die Wassertemperatur werden)


 
Die CPU-Temperatur nicht, aber der CPU-Temperaturanzeige fällt das nicht schwer. Ob du 5K verschenkst oder nicht kannst du mit den Sensoren nicht feststellen, bei diesen Idle-Temperaturen können die auch mal 15+K daneben liegen.
Was man sagen kann: Deine CPU ist kalt genug.


----------



## aznsteil (3. Juli 2013)

Das Projekt läuft ja jetzt schon ne weile und ursprünglich war der plan auf die nachfolgergeneration der 600er reihe von nvidia zu warten und mir entsprechend das top modell im sli gespann einzubauen. allerdings kam die 700er reihe viel zu schnell, sodass ich von der leistung nicht wirklich überzeugt war. und dann kommt natürlich noch der bevorstehende zusammenzug mit meiner partnerin. demzufolge habe ich beschlossen meine vorübergehende 660 ti mit einem zusätzlichen modell im sli aufzurüsten und zu warten bis nvidia volta (vrsl. nachfolger von maxwell) rauskommt. die 660 ti skaliert hervoragend im sli, sodass sie die 2 - 3 jahre gut dienen kann.

so herscht dann mit dem sli gespann wieder ein gutes gleichgewicht zwischen (noch zu übertakteter) cpu, gpu und netzteil


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*



aznsteil schrieb:


> Das Projekt läuft ja jetzt schon ne weile und ursprünglich war der plan auf die nachfolgergeneration der 600er reihe von nvidia zu warten und mir entsprechend das top modell im sli gespann einzubauen. allerdings kam die 700er reihe viel zu schnell, sodass ich von der leistung nicht wirklich überzeugt war. und dann kommt natürlich noch der bevorstehende zusammenzug mit meiner partnerin. demzufolge habe ich beschlossen meine vorübergehende 660 ti mit einem zusätzlichen modell im sli aufzurüsten und zu warten bis nvidia volta (vrsl. nachfolger von maxwell) rauskommt. die 660 ti skaliert hervoragend im sli, sodass sie die 2 - 3 jahre gut dienen kann.
> 
> so herscht dann mit dem sli gespann wieder ein gutes gleichgewicht zwischen (noch zu übertakteter) cpu, gpu und netzteil


 
ansichtssache^^ 1000w für dein cpu+660ti SLI? ernsthaft?^^ bevor man sich nen gtx660ti SLI holt, würd ich ja eher auf ne vernünftige single GPU holen.

und der 2011er sockel bei "nur" zwei karten, naja^^

Wollts ja nur als anregung geben.


----------



## aznsteil (3. Juli 2013)

natürlich hast du recht, aber es kommt auch auf die ausgangslage an. hab nunmal ne 660 ti jetzt. eine 660 ti sli kommt nach meinen recherchen in einigen szenarios an die titan ran, kostet aber nicht annähernd so viel. das 1000 w netzteil habe ich damals günstig bekommen, zudem sind 1000w die höchstleistung, was ich versuche zu vermeiden. neben den von dir genannten komponenten kommt natürlich noch die pumpe, 11 lüfter, aquaero 5 inkl display soundkarte usw.

klar, rechne mirs vor und sag mir das sind nicht 1000w ^^ aber ich habe lieber luft nach oben als dadurch begrenzt zu werden.

aber klar, du hast recht, ich bin da ähnlich veranlagt wie du


----------



## the.hai (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkreislauf Riesenblase Entlüften*



aznsteil schrieb:


> natürlich hast du recht, aber es kommt auch auf die ausgangslage an. hab nunmal ne 660 ti jetzt. eine 660 ti sli kommt nach meinen recherchen in einigen szenarios an die titan ran, kostet aber nicht annähernd so viel. das 1000 w netzteil habe ich damals günstig bekommen, zudem sind 1000w die höchstleistung, was ich versuche zu vermeiden. neben den von dir genannten komponenten kommt natürlich noch die pumpe, 11 lüfter, aquaero 5 inkl display soundkarte usw.
> 
> klar, rechne mirs vor und sag mir das sind nicht 1000w ^^ aber ich habe lieber luft nach oben als dadurch begrenzt zu werden.
> 
> aber klar, du hast recht, ich bin da ähnlich veranlagt wie du



naja 2x GTXTi kommen MAXIMAL auf 330W + großzügige 200W für CPU+ board + großzügige 100W für den rest. ein 650W NT hätte es getan^^

das mit der graka kann ich ja verstehen, ich persönlich würde aber nie midrangekarten verbinden, wenn es bessere gibt. der großteil meiner intension lag ja eher bei dem board, wenn du anscheinend nur zwei karten drauf betreibst und dann sogar noch nen vierkerner, den es ja nun als 1155socke auch gegeben hätte.


----------

